# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Vecchio debito INPS

## enzo_enzino

Buon giorno a tutti.
Scusatemi se già trattato l'argomento, ma non ne ho trovato traccia.
Ho un grosso problema su una serie di cartelle Equitalia, relative ad INPS del 88,89,90.
Trattasi di Azienda individuale, cessata il  01/09/1990, dichiarata fallita il 28/06/1991, fallimeto chiuso il 09/12/1999.
Cartella esattoriale del 20/02/2004 (non me la ricordo) riferita acrediti in capo al fallimento (una botta paurosa) 
Intimazione a pagare entro 08/05/2010 e relativo pignoramento C/C.
Qualcuno mi può far capire se sono scaduti i termini o se e quando andrà in prescrizione? 
Grazie a chi mi potrà dare un aiuto o dei consigli. 
Enzo

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
la chiusura del fallimento (anche per incapienza di attivo) non determina l'affrancamento del debito INPS, salva l'ipotesi di un accordo di desistenza (vale a dire una rinuncia scritta dell'Ente alla curatela dell'epoca) dell'Istituto Previdenziale. 
Se non è così, alla chiusura della procedura, chiuso il concorso dei creditori ammessi al fallimento, si è riaperta la possibilità di riavviare le azioni individuali nei confronti del ex-fallito.  
In presenza di interruzione dei termini di prescrizione (anche attraverso un rinnovo della richiesta di pagamento ) il debito è ancora in essere ed è possibile avviare tutte le azioni cautelari per il recupero del credito. 
I termini di prescrizione dal 01/01/1996 (legge n. 335/1995 - Riforma del sistema pensionisto e previdenziale) sono ridotti a 5 anni, contro i 10 vigenti fino al 31/12/1995. 
Saluti

----------


## enzo_enzino

> Salve, 
> la chiusura del fallimento (anche per incapienza di attivo) non determina l'affrancamento del debito INPS, salva l'ipotesi di un accordo di desistenza (vale a dire una rinuncia scritta dell'Ente alla curatela dell'epoca) dell'Istituto Previdenziale. 
> Se non è così, alla chiusura della procedura, chiuso il concorso dei creditori ammessi al fallimento, si è riaperta la possibilità di riavviare le azioni individuali nei confronti del ex-fallito.  
> In presenza di interruzione dei termini di prescrizione (anche attraverso un rinnovo della richiesta di pagamento ) il debito è ancora in essere ed è possibile avviare tutte le azioni cautelari per il recupero del credito. 
> I termini di prescrizione dal 01/01/1996 (legge n. 335/1995 - Riforma del sistema pensionisto e previdenziale) sono ridotti a 5 anni, contro i 10 vigenti fino al 31/12/1995. 
> Saluti

  Intanto grazie
Questo vuol dire che avendomi notificato nel 2004 sono nei termini! (intendo Equitalia)
Ora cosa posso fare? devo rassegnarmi ad una condanna a vita? c'è qualche "scappatoia" od azione percorribile?
Grazie
Enzo

----------


## Enrico Larocca

In assenza di un accordo (magari si potrebbe proporre una transazione secondo una recente normativa) con l'Istituto Previdenziale, credo che tocchi pagare. 
E' chiaro che l'Istituto accetterà di addivenire alla transazione se suppone difficoltosa la riscossione del credito. In caso contrario, difficilmente accetterà.  
Saluti

----------


## robil

> Intanto grazie
> Questo vuol dire che avendomi notificato nel 2004 sono nei termini! (intendo Equitalia)
> Ora cosa posso fare? devo rassegnarmi ad una condanna a vita? c'è qualche "scappatoia" od azione percorribile?
> Grazie
> Enzo

  Caro Enzo aimè le risposte che ti sono state date sono corrette. Vorrei solo puntualizzare un aspetto da non trascurare. Benchè abbia puntualizzato che l'attività sia stata cessata anteriormente alla dichiarazioen di fallimento controlla con attenzione a che periodi facciano riferimento le richieste dell'inps. Infatti ho un caso attualmente di un artigiano fallito a cui l'Inps sta chiedendo, illegittimamente i contributi relativi al periodo in cui sussisteva lo status di fallito. Dopo la dichiarazione di fallimento non sono dovuti contributi inps mancando il presupposto di esercizio dell'attività. Se sono state rivcevute comunicazioni ogni 5 anni (entro lo scadere dei 5 anni) sono stati interrotti i periodi di prescrizione pertanto da questo punto di vista non c'è niente da fare.

----------


## enzo_enzino

> Caro Enzo aimè le risposte che ti sono state date sono corrette. Vorrei solo puntualizzare un aspetto da non trascurare. Benchè abbia puntualizzato che l'attività sia stata cessata anteriormente alla dichiarazioen di fallimento controlla con attenzione a che periodi facciano riferimento le richieste dell'inps. Infatti ho un caso attualmente di un artigiano fallito a cui l'Inps sta chiedendo, illegittimamente i contributi relativi al periodo in cui sussisteva lo status di fallito. Dopo la dichiarazione di fallimento non sono dovuti contributi inps mancando il presupposto di esercizio dell'attività. Se sono state rivcevute comunicazioni ogni 5 anni (entro lo scadere dei 5 anni) sono stati interrotti i periodi di prescrizione pertanto da questo punto di vista non c'è niente da fare.

  .....Grazie.
Quindi condannato a vita sono!, mentre Felice Maniero, il bandito del Brenta è veramente felice, in quanto libero e sistemato con nuova identità, dopo aver ammazzato e derubato chissà quante persone......
Scusatemi per lo sfogo.
Grazie a tutti, ora devo farmi urgentemente licenziare altrimenti mi rubano ache quel pocoi di stipendio che hò, speriamo di trovare un lavoro a nero, altrimenti non mi resta che fare il barbone fuori da una chiesa.... ma forse è la cosa migliore a 52 anni, non penso si possa trovare di meglio!
Ciao a tutti ed auguri.
Enzo

----------


## robil

> .....Grazie.
> Quindi condannato a vita sono!, mentre Felice Maniero, il bandito del Brenta è veramente felice, in quanto libero e sistemato con nuova identità, dopo aver ammazzato e derubato chissà quante persone......
> Scusatemi per lo sfogo.
> Grazie a tutti, ora devo farmi urgentemente licenziare altrimenti mi rubano ache quel pocoi di stipendio che hò, speriamo di trovare un lavoro a nero, altrimenti non mi resta che fare il barbone fuori da una chiesa.... ma forse è la cosa migliore a 52 anni, non penso si possa trovare di meglio!
> Ciao a tutti ed auguri.
> Enzo

  Abbiamo solo fatto riferimento alle norme attualmente in vigore. Rimane la possibilità di transazione con l'inps (cioè giungere ad un accordo per definire il debito... direi via percorribile solo nell'ipotesi in cui l'Inps valuta il suo credito comunque inesigibile). Non credo comunque si possa parlare di chissà che importi e poi tieni conto che gli stipendi sono pignorabili nei limiti del 20%... (e vado a memoria... per la parte che dovrebbe eccedere l'importo degli assegni sociali quindi per. es. stipendio di 1000 euro ... quota pignorabile 20% di circa 500 euro quindi 100 euro al max).. Ma mi auguro non si arrivi a tanto e l'inps conosca che anche il diritto fallimentare con la riforma vuole che l'ex fallito abbia una possibilità di "rinascita" e quindi venga un po incontro. Buona fortuna e saluti.

----------


## enzo_enzino

Gli oltre 80.000,00€ richiestomi non mi permettono di pensare ad una transazione, ma in considerazione dei 20 anni passati, speravo ci fossero delle possibilità di "cancellazione" piuttosto che di transare.
Equitalia mi ha già pignorato un conto che tra l'altro non ho, od almeno non so di vaere!, quindi tra poco arriveranno anche dove il conto c'è davvero anche se in rosso, ma da li potranno certamente risalire allo stipendio!
Il mio commercialista dice che dipende dal funzionario incaricato (INPS).........
Scrivo a Tremonti?

----------


## robil

> Gli oltre 80.000,00 richiestomi non mi permettono di pensare ad una transazione, ma in considerazione dei 20 anni passati, speravo ci fossero delle possibilità di "cancellazione" pittosto che di transare.
> Il mio commercialista dice che dipende dal funzionario incaricato (INPS).........
> Scrivo a Tremonti?

  Se i periodi di prescrizione (5 anni) sono stati via via interrotti (come è solita fare l'inps) i debiti purtroppo ante fallimento una volta che il fallimento viene chiuso sono soggetti alle azioni di recupero individuali come nel periodo ante fallimento. La riforma del diritto fallimentare (del 2005 se non erro) ha introdotto un istituto nuovo prima inesistente chiamato l'esdebitazione. In base a questo nuovo istituto giuridico, in presenza di determinati requisiti, l'ex fallito può presentare domanda appunto di esdebitazione al tribunale che, qualora sia accettata comporta l'estinzione di tutti i debiti che hanno concorso nella procedura fallimentare. I professionisti che ti assistono dovrebbero valutare anche questa possibilità. 
Carissimo, la tua situazione è critica ma credimi esistono un mare di situazioni simili e le società di riscossione (equitalia) ha grossissime difficoltà di incasso. Tremondi saprebbe dare una scossa (si fecero gia condoni "interessanti") ma un'altra parte politica sappiamo che urlerebbe allo scandalo mondiale in favore degli evasori :Wink: .

----------


## enzo_enzino

Conosco "l'esdebitazione", ma vale solo per fallimenti post riforma, o che erano pendenti od in giudizio nel 2006, la cassazione tra l'altro da poco si è espressa contro un parere di "legittimità" costituzionale (richiesta da diversi tribunali) riferita alla disarità di trattamento tra soggetti.
Purtroppo "il legislatore" si rende conto che aprire di nuovo tutti i fallimenti vecchi, che ad esempio come il mio hanno origine ancora nel 1990, è un GROSSO problema, in quanto per l'esdebitazione è indispensabile che il Trubunale valuti in complesso la situazione del soggetto fallito!
Pertanto su questo non ci posso contare!
E' per questo, che, comprendendo di non essere l'unico ad avere questo problema, trovo impossibile che non ci sia una scappatoia, che tenga conto anche della persona che chiede, ma che offra la possibilità ad una persona di rifarsi una vita, non certamente di vivere nel lusso, ma di vivere almeno degnamente, senza avere qualcuno che anche se educatamente ma violentemente gli alita sul collo!
Vorrei, e se mi potete aiutare, scrivere a tutte le persone/enti/autorità che possono essere interessate/coinvolte a questo problema, magari coinvolgendo la stampa (di ogni colore) nell' interesse di tutti quelli che come me hanno questo problema e non sanno a che santi votare...
L'unica mia paura è che in questo viaggio rischio di imbarcarmi magari in qualcosa che mi produrrà un effetto contrario e quindi una maggior pressioni dei recuperatori....

----------


## robil

> Conosco "l'esdebitazione", ma vale solo per fallimenti post riforma, o che erano pendento od in giudizio nel 2006, la cassazione tra l'altro si è espressa contro un parere di "legittimità" costituzionale riferita alla disarità di trattamento tra soggetti.
> Putroppo "il legislatore" si rende conto che aprire di nuovo tutti i fallimenti vecchi, ce ad esempio come il mio hanno origine ventennale, è un GROSSO problema, in quanto per l'esdebitazione è indispensabile che il trubunale valuti il tutto in un complesso la situazione!
> Pertanto su questo non ci posso contare.
> E' per questo, che, comprendendo di non essere l'unico ad avere questo problema, trovo impossibile che non ci sia una possibilità, che tenga conto magari della persona che chiede, ma che offra la possibilità ad una persona di rifarsi una vita, non certamente di vivere nel lusso, ma di vivere almeno degnamente, seza avere qualcuno che anche se educatamente ma violentemente gli alita sul collo!
> Vorrei, e se mi potete aiutare, scrivere a tutte le persone che possono essere interessate a questo problema, magari coinvolgendo la stampa (di ogni colore) nell' interesse di tutti quelli che come me hanno questo problema e non sanno a che santi votare...
> L'unica mia paura è che in questo viaggio rischi di imbarcarmi magari in qualcosa che mi produca un effetto contrario e quindi una maggior pressioni dei recuperatori....

  Io al riguardo ho le idee chiare e metterei seriamente mano alla situazione per riorganizzare le società di riscossione e consentire un risanamento di molte persone. Si è fatto molto. Per fare un esempio: oggi l'imps sanziona con circa il 10 % sul dovuto all'anno mentre negli anni che riguardano il tuo debito vigevano sanzioni pari al 100 % (ossia oggi lo stesso debito ammonterebbe a 50 mila euro e non a 80 mila euro). L'esdebitazione, gli avvisi bonari con sanzioni ridotte, etc sono strumenti che cercano di andare incontro a chi ha sbagliato. Ma esiste un pregresso spaventoso che non avrà mai una soluzione se non si adottano provvedimenti di semplificazione (circa 10 anni fa si fece un condono che consentiva il pagamento delle cartelle esattoriali con un versamento pari al 25 % del debito iniziale). Ripeto.. se questo governo dovesse ri-avanzare proposte simile "cadrebbe il mondo" (troppi purtroppo non ragionano per esigenze pratiche ma per concetti teorici che non portano da nessuna parte). Il tuo, come tantissimi altri casi, sono evidenti... se qualcuno vi da la possibilità di risanare bene diversamente si è costretti a cercare sottorifuggi come intestazione dei beni a parenti e cosi via (non è di certo reato o chissà che scandalo dire cosa di fatto avviene nella realtà).

----------


## enzo_enzino

Ad oggi, qualcuno sa dirmi se ci sono novità in merito alla discussione?  :Confused:

----------


## enzo_enzino

Buona sera a tutti, ci sono novità in merio a questo annoso problema?
La corte Europea può fare qualche cosa?
Salve

----------


## alias61

> Buona sera a tutti, ci sono novità in merio a questo annoso problema?
> La corte Europea può fare qualche cosa?
> Salve

  scusa ma cosa dovrebbe fare la corte europea? se ho letto bene non hai versato 80.000 euro di contributi e non vuoi accettare di versarne nemmeno 1 euro 
poi, come tutti, quando sarà il momento ti scandalizzerai perchè la tua pensione è troppo bassa... 
io credo che serva maggiore capacità autocritica ed evitare di prendersela sempre con qualcun altro

----------


## enzo_enzino

> scusa ma cosa dovrebbe fare la corte europea? se ho letto bene non hai versato 80.000 euro di contributi e non vuoi accettare di versarne nemmeno 1 euro 
> poi, come tutti, quando sarà il momento ti scandalizzerai perchè la tua pensione è troppo bassa... 
> io credo che serva maggiore capacità autocritica ed evitare di prendersela sempre con qualcun altro

  Caro alias61, non avevo letto al tua risposta, e credimi la mia autocritica me la sono fatta!, il punto è che come persona ho perso tutto, e credimi non ho perso i soldi al gioco ne a puttane, ma ....... Quello che mi "perseguita" è il non avere la possibilità di ricominciare a vivere come una persona normale, in quanto non ho ammazzato nessuno, e quanto accadutomi non è stato frutto di pianificazione.
Secondo il mio pensiero, e come previsto dalla legge fallimentare, ci deve essere la possibilità che una persona che ha errato si possa riscattare, ma se gli metti una spada di Damocle sulla testa questo non avverrà mai. Perché c'è diversità di trattamento da impresa individuale società di capitali! e nel caso di ditta individuale il tuo "debito" non si estingue mai! 
Sai alla fine è sempre più facile giudicare gli errori di altri, forse non hai provato esperienze di questo tipo, devi sapere che ho provato a tentare un'accordo ma con 1200 di stipendio non posso offrire più di qualche centinaio di Euro ed a StrozzaItalia NON BASTA! Che faccio? Anche chi ammazza ha uno sconto di pena per buona condotta, secondo te Io ho commesso un reato peggiore?
Buon 2013

----------

